# John deere 4020 shuts off randomly



## Aaron-G-A-4020 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi! When our 4020 (late model) is running and is put down to idle it shuts off and if the oil light isn't on to won't fire up( only turns over) first it was just the fuse was blow but now it's not blow and still dose it, but if u let it sit for a couple days and come back the light comes on and it runs, also my dad wiggle the (new) starter switch and the wire that goes to the oil sensor and the oil light came back on and every time we test light it there's power to the oil sensor, we r lost need help!,


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Aaron,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Is this a gas engine or a diesel?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Replace the oil sending unit.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

If you shut the engine off with the key, then it's probably in the fuel shutoff solenoid. Otherwise maybe you're just pushing the throttle too far up and it's shutting off that way. We've had an early model with dash mounted hydraulics for 40 plus years and never had this problem. I don't believe they have a low oil pressure shutoff. Your problem is most likely not the oil pressure light or sending unit.


----------



## Aaron-G-A-4020 (Jul 14, 2016)

It's a diesel and that's what we were starting to think was we were putting the throttle up to far which the Knob that suppose to be on the throttle has been missing for over 15+ years maybe longer lol so we shut it off using the key and it could be the fuel shutoff solenoid also this problem happen after the tractor got its clutch replace back in March


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd say your throttle linkage got out of adjustment when you split the tractor and when you move the throttle lever to idle, it's idling too low. On the throttle lever it says"Pull knob to override stop" that gets you a few more rpm at wide open throttle. I'm guessing it's the fuel solenoid.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

The only way to shut off our early 4020D is to pull the lever up and nob out, turning the key to the off position will not kill the engine. If yours has a broken lever and has been modified to kill the engine with the key I'd go back to square one, put it back to stock and see what happens.


----------

